

New Short From Adult Swim: Samurai High Dodgeball Squad - danreevesfilm
http://video.adultswim.com/robot-chicken/samurai-high-dodgeball-squad-stoopid-buddy-shortz.html

======
danreevesfilm
Hi! I'm one of the co-creators of this short, and an assistant editor at Robot
Chicken. Adult Swim gave me the chance to make a pilot of my own - and if it
gets enough views this could be a new series! Please help us out with some
views/likes/shares!

